# what do you look for in a track



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

I am going to build a 4x8 that has 4 lanes . I want a good tempo to it any suggestions ?


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Go Bigger......
But really, try to incorporate an overpass. An odd number of overpasses will result in even lane length. Having one overpass will even up the lanes.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Avoid S turns, and multiple S turns -- they seem to ruin the flow on tracks (from my experience, anyway). 
On my track I went for decent length straights with a mimimum of technical aspect, just one chicane, a carousel, and a few high-speed corners, and am quite satisfied with the results.

And AFXGNS is right - go bigger if you can and fly-overs will help to get you to even lane lengths easier.

Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

thanx for the imput


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Definitely don't go overboard with any wiggly sections if you decide to have any at all. I've always been partial to tracks that have a nice long straight or two so you put the hammer down for more than a split second depending on what car you're running.

I think everyone though enjoys a track that evenly incorporates some speed with technical.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

The track doesn't need to be a mega foot measurement but does need to have a couple of shoots that you can pass or challenge on and be technical enough to work off your oponents mistakes.

A track the offers head to head competition without deslotting but still having to drive the car.

Gonzo


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

put the tricky stuff where you can reach them from the driver stations. I don't like having to get up all the time to reslot a car. Nice turns on both ends that are the same radius helps. Call me lazy or call me crazy.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

*2 tracks for 1*

Good amount of runoff,easy to marshall and FAST.... and a long SSSSSSSS! And also 2 tracks in 1!


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Very Nice Track Blub, I Like How You Can Run The Oval Also


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes, very nice layout i really like it, I also like the fact that you can run both oval and roadcourse my new layout is going to be the same way. And good luck to you (2 racer) on your track building, Shon


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Thanks! It works out good for me because instead of hosting 2 races I get to host 4 in a season..........Home track advantage???


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

IMHO, the equal lane lengths thing is a non factor for anything other than a drag strip. My current track has the exact same running length in all 4 lanes by virtue of having a single crossover. In practice, the complexion of each lane is radically different in each lane and the lap times are far from equal. The crossover does however ensure that you will have a decent mix of both left and right hand turns.

The formula I prefer is to have at least one big straight that consumes the largest dimension of the table and constantly flowing turns, whether the same radius or varying radius. My least favorite feature is two 90 degree turns separated by a short straight, what I'd call a box corner. The advent of 18" turns for Tomy track gives you more ammunition for avoiding these.

On tracks that will be marshaled you want the big straight in front of the drivers and the noodles in the back. For self marshaling you could flip things around I guess and put the noodles in front of the drivers. But you could also learn to drive so you are not constantly having to retrieve your wayward car.

I'm not a huge fan of 6" turns, but if you want to learn how to drive well on tracks other than your own, make sure you put a couple or few in your layout.

Another thing that is "based on user preference" is the overall flow of the track. I like straights and I like going fast. This tends to result in tracks that have a lot of back and forth (B&F) flow. When you watch a driver on a B&F track it may look like he or she is watching a lively tennis match. The alternative is a progressive flow (PF) track where the race flows from one section of the track to the next, but seldom doubles back on itself, or if it does, it's not a long switchback. When you watch a driver on a PF track it may look like he or she is watching a rather lethargic tennis match at an old folks home. 

What really matters is what you like, not what we like. Setup some different tracks and see what tickles your fancy.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

AfxToo said:


> I'm not a huge fan of 6" turns, but if you want to learn how to drive well on tracks other than your own, make sure you put a couple or few in your layout.


 I have found that 6" curves need to be placed at the correct locations in the layout. Exactly what that means still eludes me. Let me explain.

There are a number of 6" curves in my layout (which I am still tweaking). Some of them can be easily driven while others, especially with non-mag cars, will have you spinning out quite a bit.

What makes the difference?

From what I can tell, they need to be in a section of the layout in which you have already started to slow down. And they seem to be more driveable when they follow a 9" curve rather than a straight or a 12"/15" curve.

But you won't know until you put a layout together and try it.

Joe


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Inside Loops*



> afxgns notes:
> An *odd* number of overpasses will result in even lane length.


That's a good general rule, but there are a couple of important *if*s.

*If* the track has an odd number of crossings (note exception below) *and * the mix of curve radii is approximately the same on each side of the crossing, the lanes will be of approximately equal length. As AFX-Too points out, that does not necessarily mean they will time out the same (especially on a 4-lane), but I like to equalize as much as other factors allow. But if it's all 9" curves on one side of the crossing with 12" and 18" curves on the other side, you won't get equal lane lengths.

*If* (and this is the big one) one loop goes _*inside*_ the other loop, the lane inequality will actually be _worse_ than a track with no crossings.

Here's a graphic, in case that's not as clear as it should be.

-- D


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

By some twist of luck..the lap times across all 4 lanes on my track average only a half second spread at a racing pace with Superstocks:thumbsup:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Check out the Elm Grove 32 4x8 layout on hoslotcarracing.com. It seems to address a lot of what's been said here and looks like it would give you a good tempo within the 4x8 space. It looks smooth but challenging due to some tight corners. I suspect that LifeLike, SG+ or MegaG cars could be frustrating at standard voltage though, because you really wouldn't get to open them up. This would be a nice track for X-Tractions or well-tuned T-Jets, especially with 60 or 90 ohm controllers.


----------

